# A stupid little betta poem :P



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Taz the betta was blue
He didn’t know what to do
So he started to flare
and ate a hair
Now his life is complete


----------



## Sceven (May 22, 2012)

Lolz, love this poem


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol Very cute!


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

not a poem, a limerick  nice one btw


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

He ate a hair so i had to write something lol


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lol that is odd.


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

I think the 2nd to last line has 1 too few sylables, try and then ate a hair? im not ure...


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

I don't know, i was high when writing it. >.>


----------



## Pogthefish (Mar 24, 2012)

lol


----------



## bettafishfinnatic (Mar 18, 2012)

:lol:cuute


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

xShainax said:


> I don't know, i was high when writing it. >.>


What on? lol jk :lol:


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

Catfish Billy said:


> What on? lol jk :lol:


High on life. Jk. xD


----------



## shadowpony (Apr 15, 2012)

xShainax said:


> High on life. Jk. xD


Noo.... Ur high on pixie sticks.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

i want pixie sticks


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

xShainax said:


> i want pixie sticks


How about disco cookies? XD


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

What are disco cookies?


----------



## Catfish Billy (Jun 27, 2012)

dbooknook said:


> What are disco cookies?


Umm....let's just say a "special" type of cookie.....XD


----------



## dbooknook (May 12, 2012)

Oh... okay, I know what you mean.


----------

